# Urgent!! Wrong name on Visa application



## kevlaw (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi, me and my wife were preparing her visa application to submit to come to live with me in Ireland. She is a Non Eea National from Venezuela, and she has taken my surname. She now has 2 surnames, her fathers Surname and my own surname which she has taken on. When we made the application, we used my surname on the application, however her passport does not have my surname, it has her fathers surname then her mothers surname. How can we fix this, I dont want her visa application to be rejected for something so small and silly. Can we cross out my name and write her original name as on her passport and give a cover note to explain? The visa officer in the embassy said she would cross out the surname for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

